# Eating in the car



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

I've done it in my old cars but just got my first ever new car. Just wanted to check I'm not being crazy by not letting people eat in my car? Pasties seem to be the worst the flakes get everywhere. 
I've had to remove the seats in the car I'm selling to get it clean properly :car:
Just checking I'm not the only one?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

If I had a brand new car I wouldn't eat or drink in it, or allow anyone else to do so.


----------



## benf (Apr 26, 2013)

Never let anyone eat or drink in mine. I don't mind me drinking in it because i know ill take my rubbish and wont spill


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I do at work at lunchtime


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I found something stuck to the back seats last week, the wife told me she let the kids eat cheese strings on the way to school........time to get her own car me thinks !!


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Dont allow anyone to eat nor drink in mine. I will drink coffee in it but throw coffee cup in bin afterwards and im caredul not to spill it.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Only ever me and the girlfriend in my car, she knows the rules.

However I'll be buying Recaro seat covers when payday comes round for summer so the seats don't get so hot.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

My wife's lucky I let her sit in the passenger seat !!!!!


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

I have my lunch in mine only because in the canteen they talk a load of s£(t and their eating habits are atrocious microwave meals in a tub tend not to be messy in a car


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I do. I'm the one that cleans it, I eat in it.

Some of my clients eat in the car, one even got in it with a full meal from Burger King. He got shown the cup holder, had a load of napkins chucked at him, and after he'd finished, he got a bottle of hand wash chucked at him. 

All the other drivers that drive him, moan that he makes a mess and leaves the rubbish in the car. Strangely, with me, he doesn't....:lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

rkelly113 said:


> Dont allow anyone to eat nor drink in mine. I will drink coffee in it but throw coffee cup in bin afterwards and im caredul not to spill it.


What do you need a motor for Anyway.... I thought you could fly ?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

No food or drink zone my car is :thumb:


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

R7KY D said:


> My wife's lucky I let her sit in the passenger seat !!!!!


:lol:


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Daily driver, don't give a monkey's chuff.
Fun car, nothing but water! (Probably allow a boiled sweet on a long journey :lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

neilos said:


> I do. I'm the one that cleans it, I eat in it.
> 
> Some of my clients eat in the car, one even got in it with a full meal from Burger King. He got shown the cup holder, had a load of napkins chucked at him, and after he'd finished, he got a bottle of hand wash chucked at him.
> 
> All the other drivers that drive him, moan that he makes a mess and leaves the rubbish in the car. Strangely, with me, he doesn't....:lol:


Should see some of the tw&@'s I have in my car, say no food or drink and it's not long before you hear a wrapper or "fizz", and they're only going up the road! Not like they couldn't wait 5 or even 10 mins ffs!

Don't bother wasting my breath now unless it's open food open beer bottles or coffee in them crappy takeaway useless cups, then they ain't getting in with them


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I drink in the car on the odd occasion and I let the mrs drink too. No food. No booze. Not too much to ask.

Maybe be a bit slack on the food rule if it was a road trip but I'd have my eye on her lol


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I tell them no, but do they listen? NO!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I used to be like that but my car is my office and dining room for a lot of the time. Kids came along at 4+6(adopted) so pointless after that. I do let them help with hovering though and cleaning which they enjoy. I also feel more satisfied after cleaning the filthy interior, it's good to see a difference.
Re friends and colleagues I see that as a respect thing, you wouldn't make a mess with crumbs, wrappers etc in their home so why in their car?
I have a colleague at work(a personal trainer) who used to have a habit of leaving wrappers, cups, papers etc when getting a lift. Until one day I told him to take his **** with him. On a side note as a personal trainer/fitness freak he eats some [email protected]#t. Before 9 on way to meetings he will eat crisps, sweets and no end of fizzy drinks. It's a standing joke in work when the goodies come in he'll be first too them.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

No eating of anything in the car, no drinks of any kind, and certainly no transportation of hot food!
It's not like you're ever far away from somewhere to stop and buy a drink or something to eat, there's no need to eat in the car.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

No one is allowed to eat drink anything in mine


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I have implemented a no food rule after taking my young lady and the man cub away in july last year, little ****er ate a multi pack of yum yums in the back of the car and managed to smear the flakes into the fabric.
I may have been cross and got a bollocking for it but as i said, he doesn't have to clean it out.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

i don't mind. after all , it's still a car and needs to be praxtical. whem you get out, you take the stuff out. it can be cleaned too. next you won't be allowed to eat inside the house because afterwards you'll need to clean the house...


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Blackmondie said:


> i don't mind. after all , it's still a car and needs to be praxtical. whem you get out, you take the stuff out. it can be cleaned too. next you won't be allowed to eat inside the house because afterwards you'll need to clean the house...


Fair point but when it takes you two hours to clean one persons mess up, you tend to get a bit......well....cranky.


----------



## wedger (Jan 18, 2014)

There's nothing worse than getting into a car covered in food or food wrappers. No eating in mine..


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

let little one eat and drink in my car he eats his toast/banana on the way to nursery with his milk, yeh can get messy but it gets cleaned weekly travel every day in it so no eating/drinking becomes awkward


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Eat and drink if you want in mine. Its gonna get hoovered anyway, at least this way you will have something to hoover up as opposed to hoovering up nothing.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Eating and drinking other than non sticky sweets are banned. I've even had friends who bring their cars to me to be done say "I'm sorry but we've been eating in the car", to which I reply "It's your car not mine", only to curse under my breathe everytime I come across a stray Mcfry or sweety wrapper.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

My kids eat in my motor don't really bother me tbh, it's only a car can always be cleaned. The bodywork concerns me more


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Blackmondie said:


> i don't mind. after all , it's still a car and needs to be praxtical. whem you get out, you take the stuff out. it can be cleaned too. next you won't be allowed to eat inside the house because afterwards you'll need to clean the house...


I won't have fish and chips in the house. That stuff stinks.
It's not so much about the mess, it's the oily greasy smell I don't like.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I always eat, drink in the car and let others do so. I use my car for work occasionally so eating in there is necessary really unless I really want to sit on a tin of paint in a pretty dusty and dirty room, looking at what I've just painted.

After all gives me chance to feed the addiction


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Dixondmn said:


> I won't have fish and chips in the house. That stuff stinks.
> It's not so much about the mess, it's the oily greasy smell I don't like.


You're joking! Fish and chips is one of the best smells ever


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

bradleymarky said:


> I found something stuck to the back seats last week, the wife told me she let the kids eat cheese strings on the way to school........time to get her own car me thinks !!


Cheesestrings for breakfast
:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I eat in mine , the insides never as clean as the outside . My wifes car is a hell hole , she rarely tidies it ussually waits for me to get the ******** and do it


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> You're joking! Fish and chips is one of the best smells ever


Not in your home though surely. Fish and chips is for eating out of the paper while sat on the beach or in a park.


----------



## focustjohn (Sep 12, 2013)

i dont mine eating in it aslong as their is no mess! like a maccies is fine and stuff like that! one of my mates threw his chewie out the window and it fell into the car and we couldnt fint it for ages.....then one day it appeared stuck to the carpet  wasnt impressed! good job i didnt have a clue about detailing or he wouldnt be here anymore haha


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

focustjohn said:


> i dont mine eating in it aslong as their is no mess! like a maccies is fine and stuff like that! one of my mates threw his chewie out the window and it fell into the car and we couldnt fint it for ages.....then one day it appeared stuck to the carpet  wasnt impressed! good job i didnt have a clue about detailing or he wouldnt be here anymore haha


Worst thing about Maccies is sesame seeds, they get everywhere:wall:


----------



## focustjohn (Sep 12, 2013)

Darlofan said:


> Worst thing about Maccies is sesame seeds, they get everywhere:wall:


iv not had that problem.......or not that iv noticed haha! my girlfriend persists on keeping the stupid sauces in the car 'incase' the next time we dont ask for any! i always argue with her! i dont the ****ty sauces in my car haha


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I have a very strict set of rules regarding eating in my car.
1 It's my car, I can
2 You can, but only what I say and when I say
3 You make a mess and I'll slap you
4 Hard


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

I tend to worry about the actual important things in life than someone dropping sesame seed in my car. If they want to eat then I'm not going to deny them that right. Maybe I'm too laid back for DW.


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm another one than operates a strict no eating policy in the car, drinks I can accept more so when in a bottle as it can have the top put back on and lessens the chance of that "accidental" spill


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

muzzer42 said:


> Fair point but when it takes you two hours to clean one persons mess up, you tend to get a bit......well....cranky.


I eat in a civilazed way


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

No eating in mine, no need to be fair we always stop if on a long journey, its nice to get out and have a break.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

TheGruffalo1 said:


> I tell them no, but do they listen? NO!


see above.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Fingers will be broken if someone eats in my car!!! lol

Funny thing is my reputation precedes me and no one usually entertains the idea of eating in my cars.


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

Never bothers me.
My car has picnic tables in the back of the seats. 

Plus having ferried two generations of other peoples children about there is not much point in worrying.

I suppose it depends on your type of car too.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Can we just clear one thing up... McDonalds is NOT food!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Dixondmn said:


> Can we just clear one thing up... McDonalds is NOT food!


Bloody gorgeous though


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Dixondmn said:


> Not in your home though surely. Fish and chips is for eating out of the paper while sat on the beach or in a park.


Yeah course bruv, every Saturday afternoon we have that. Quality grub. And jellied eels sometimes.. Love it:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Darlofan said:


> Bloody gorgeous though


Depends what you have. Their bacon and egg mcmuffins are yummy, without cheese, because a) cheese is fattening, b) they have to make it fresh, c) they don't make a mess in the car....


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

In the words of Margaret Thatcher: 

NO....NO....NO.


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

He'll no.... Cars for driving. If you want to eat, go to a cafe.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I do and I let the kids too if we're going on a long journey. They're told to be careful and generally dont make much mess. At the end of the day its just a car though and it can be cleaned.
Mike


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

I operate a non eating policy in my car. Although I make the exception to sweets on long car journeys although I can't have ones with wrappers. Too much rubbish. 

People look at me weird when I say in 18 months I've only vac'd my car 4/5 times. It just doesn't get that mucky.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Brigham1806 said:


> People look at me weird when I say in 18 months I've only vac'd my car 4/5 times. It just doesn't get that mucky.


Do you take your shoes off before getting in?


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

neilos said:


> Do you take your shoes off before getting in?


No corse not.. I do allot of walking but the boots go in the boot in a bag.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

No one is allowed to eat anything in either of our cars. Never have and never will. End of. :lol:


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

No one eats or drinks in my car. Ever. The misses allows it with the kids in her car, and I end up clearing up the mess. :detailer:


----------



## stevehayward90 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a strict no eating/drinking policy in my car.

I only have one mate who is allowed to eat in my car and that's because I was sick in his, so can't exactly argue with that!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

stevehayward90 said:


> I only have one mate who is allowed to eat in my car and that's because I was sick in his, so can't exactly argue with that!


Seems fair...

We've got one Chauffeur on our team, he only started last year, and is a tad "wet behind the ears" still.

He collected one of our peeps, who was hungry, promptly went and got a burger, only to be told by the driver...."you ain't getting in the car with that......."

Client wasn't impressed.......:lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I eat in my car but don't allow any passengers to.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes we eat in the car...I've no problems...as long as people treat the car with respect, people have accidents and spill crumbs etc...that's what the hoovers for and detailing products right?


----------

